# Hi Point firearms



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Anyone here own one? Any experience with them? I've done some research and, quite frankly, for the price, I think it would be worth having one.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

They are heavy , this is in part to being blow back operated , but the hottest loads don't phase them because they are blow back they do not lock the bolt at all , i read some where that in a torture test they had to create a barrel obstruction to damage them as they could not get enough powder in the case to over charge them

the magazine lips are a little fragile = prone to bending if dropped or sat on while in a pocket 

the metal finish does not resist rust very well so keep it oiled 

but other than that they shoot quite well , your not likely to be doing and tactical reloads as the mags and the fit of the mag well don't lend them selves to it very well 

but if you pay attention to mag insertion and want a gun that goes bang with surprising accuracy they work fine

I have a friend who wishes he never sold his high point 45 pistol as it was the most accurate hand gun he ever owned 

and another that had a 995 carbine that I shot , it had a 2x red dot scope on it put dot on pop can at 50 yards , pull trigger , pop can had a hole in it every time 

some will tell you they are marginal or no good for deer , but in the next breath would tell you that a 6 inch barrel 357 was fine for shots inside 50 yards , well 124gr gold dot jhp is running neck in neck with 125gr jhp from a 6 inch barreled revolver 
So i would say your shot placement best be good and inside 50 yards but it is doable

http://ballisticsbytheinch.com/9luger.html


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I have had a couple. Big bulky and heavy. But, I have never had one jam up.
Yeah, they are cheap, but very reliable.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

We had one in a 380 pocket pistol.It was very light and easy to Hide on you but it was so rough of a shot cycle you didn't want to have to shoot it.That's the only one I have handled but I wouldn't have one if that's typical of them.

Wade


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I've owned several over the years. Big, ugly, not a CCL weapon at all. They shoot straight and never break, always go bang when you expect they should. For the money, I'd certainly recommend them.


----------



## Dutchofsc (Feb 23, 2014)

Get a well used one and save even more money. The warranty is outstanding, no matter if you're the first or hundredth owner. If anything fails, hi point will fix it, and even send you a free mag. And they will do it with a smile on their face. I get mine used, really cheep. Never had any trouble out of mine. The newer ones get a bad rap for jamming. Some minor smoothing or break in period seems to fix most of those issues. My c9 is extremely accurate, even to the point that's impressive. Once again, hundreds of rounds and verry little care or cleaning. Check out you tube, search for iraqvet8888 or mospawn. They did some impressive torture testing.


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks so much for all the input. Everything you've said I what I found with the research I did. I also like the fact that they are American made. I'm going to purchase the .380, I think. It's within my budget and I really need something for the house.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

may i make a suggestion , with the weight of it you won't much feel the recoil of a 9 over a 380 and the 9 has a better selection of available ammo 

they are not small easy to conceal guns like other sub compact 380s so if it is just a house gun 9mm that would be 9mm Luger = 9mm parabelum= 9mm NATO =9x19 vs 9x18 = 380acp
just for a basic comparison i pulled up midway usa they list 186 options for 9mm luger vs 67 options for 380 acp of those 9mm has 106 they consider self defence loads and 380 has only 42 listed that way

9mm is the round that more of the worlds armed forces and police use than any other this makes it more common and easier to find surplus or imported ammo that might be found at a lower cost it also is much more of a round than its younger weaker cousin 
9mm can fire bullets from 90 to 147 gr range with 115 and 124gr being very common the 380 is limited to only the 80-95 gr range carrying on average 150 foot pounds less of energy to the target 

I don't think you will have a problem with recoil from a 9mm in a high point as it is heavier than any of the normal carry or duty 9mm , and my 10 year old son shoots fine with 9mm in a sub compact that weighs about half what the high point weights 

by the way when we talk about heavy in hand guns 4 or 5 ounces separates most guns a light sub compact 9mm may be 17.1 oz unloaded and about 21 loaded , while a heavier one 21oz empty and 25 oz loaded , the high point c9 is 29 oz empty probably 33 loaded that is just over 2 pounds vs barely over a pound and if you carrying that in belt holster with a good belt it's not bad but if your trying to hide it in an in the waste band holster under normal businesses casual or casual attire we try and shed every fraction of an inch and fraction of an ounce we can 

as for my earlier comment about metal finish not deterring rust well that was an experience with a older 995 carbine that was blued stamped steel , the pistols look to be powder coated and should be better but keep them oiled any way


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I appreciate the advice. I'm not worried about the size, weight or recoil of the gun. I've got plenty of hands on experience, just not money. I didn't think about the availability of affordable ammo and that is where you won me over. The price difference will be trivial compared to ammo availability. Thank you!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

looking a a popular online site http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21_268/Hi-Point/ it looks like a 23 dollar difference 

i think this online retailer has a store in TN also 

also i found out when i was 18 i could buy all the 9mm ammo i wanted but not 380 , now I owned a 9mm pistol that I bought when i was 18 all legal at the time but some retailers checked ID , but because of the availability of 9mm in carbines it was not listed as a pistol ammo by some large retailers 

truth is i had been buying guns and ammo since i was 14 but no one ever asked till i was 18 and tried to buy some 380 ammo for a friend and I to go shoot his 380 pistol

so instead we went and shot my guns that day at his uncles place funny things I had a SKS with a folding stock that day and 2-300 rounds of 7.62x39 and i couldn't buy one measly box of 380

I never gave the 9mm carbine much of a look when i could buy sks rifles for cheap and feed them for cheap now that I am older and reload I favor the 30-30 any way i can reload it cheaper than even the cheapest 7.62x39 store ammo, if i pick up my brass each time and since it doesn't through it to the winds i just catch it and put it in my pocket and it never even touches the ground.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The carbines are awesome shooters and ugly enough to be cool.
I've had and still have some Hi Point pistols. Never had a problem with them.
They are a pain to take apart for cleaning, so most people spray them out and use a bore snake.
For the money, you can't beat em.
Customer service second to none. I dropped one of the JCP 40 cal and broke the rear sight. I called Hi Point, they sent me a new sight and a spare mag, and I had it in just 3 or 4 days

ETA: They didn't charge me either


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I didn't know much about them, so was just looking at some.. 

Found this picture and had to laugh... (a joke of a 1911 Hi Point) I get why they say they are like this after looking at them.. .


----------



## Dutchofsc (Feb 23, 2014)

I second the post of going with the 9mm, better bullet, widely available, usually cheaper. 


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## warcloud3-1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Junk, junk, junk........if you're looking for something for home defense, I would suggest a shotgun with small game load.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

warcloud3-1 said:


> Junk, junk, junk........if you're looking for something for home defense, I would suggest a shotgun with small game load.


I wouldn't go so far as to call them junk. In most cases, they do what they claim they will, and there is not really a better gun for less money. At that pricepoint, the competitive products are junk so, if that is what your budget allows, the hi-point is probably the way to go. 

They seem oversized and have rough aesthetics because they are blow-back design and have to make up in weight what other designs accomplish through mechanical locking/unlocking. They are designed like most .22 pistols/carbines, with enough mass (read: size) added to slowdown 9mm recoil enough to keep them from coming apart during firing. 

10 or 12 years ago, HP gave 9mm carbines to any Ohio agency that wanted them. Several agencies bit and issued them, so a 9mm carbine became a required part of cruiser load-out. So many officers had trouble with them (either real or perceived) that the gunshop I was working at the time did crazy business selling Colt and Ruger 9mm carbines. The officers would buy them on their own dime just so that they could meet load-out requirements and not have to carry the hi-point. In fairness, some of that may have been on principle, as HP has a reputation for being the gun of choice of thugs and other low-lifes, given their price.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

warcloud3-1 said:


> Junk, junk, junk........if you're looking for something for home defense, I would suggest a shotgun with small game load.


well i though about suggesting a 180 dollar 20 ga H&R pump shotgun , but I would not suggest a small game load . small game loads are for small game and buck shot is for defense you need the weight buck gives to get the penetration

but the op asked about a high point ,and even a large pistol is easier to put in a holster in a bag and conceal than a small shotgun


----------



## warcloud3-1 (Dec 24, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> well i though about suggesting a 180 dollar 20 ga H&R pump shotgun , but I would not suggest a small game load . small game loads are for small game and buck shot is for defense you need the weight buck gives to get the penetration
> 
> but the op asked about a high point ,and even a large pistol is easier to put in a holster in a bag and conceal than a small shotgun



To be honest, I've fought through a war, and engaged many targets, and it doesn't matter what you're firing, whether it be small game load or buckshot or a .50, when you put holes in someone, it takes the fight right out of them. I suggest the smallest shot possible for home defense due to less chance of it traveling through walls and hitting stray targets, as pistol rounds and larger tend to do. And you don't really need to holster or conceal it if it's for "home defense".


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the c380 that was given to me. Ugly, bulky, heavy are all true. Cheap plastic frame. Its no collectors piece.

Mine has never had any issues feeding or firing. Granted, I have only put maybe 200 rounds through mine because the 380 caliber is not something that interests me at all but the gun itself has been reliable. Its better than nothing at all.

I hear they also offer a lifetime warranty on all their products and for ~$150 thats pretty good. At least they stand behind their product.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

We own HiPoints. Big, ugly, cheap, but they go bang when you pull the trigger and our handguns have all been reliable and accurate since we first bought them in 2006.

I especially like the .40 and 9mm carbines. My .40 is a tack driver. It's heavy but can shoot bulls eyes at 50 feet and hit a 6X12" gong at 120 feet 70% of the time with absolutely no break in period. It has been accurate from the first bullet that was put into it. The .9 has been a reliable carbine to shoot, also.

There are those who will want to compare the weapons with Sig Sauer or Kimber and that is really an unfair comparison. If you have a limited budget, it's affordable and when it comes to protecting yourself, your home, your family or your farm, any weapon is better than no weapon.

Most of all, they work.

If you have a chance to pick one up, my advice is to go for it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

warcloud3-1 said:


> To be honest, I've fought through a war, and engaged many targets, and it doesn't matter what you're firing, whether it be small game load or buckshot or a .50, when you put holes in someone, it takes the fight right out of them. I suggest the smallest shot possible for home defense due to less chance of it traveling through walls and hitting stray targets, as pistol rounds and larger tend to do. And you don't really need to holster or conceal it if it's for "home defense".



thank you for your service 
homes move and change, I try not to have to rigid of a definition of home , one night it may be a hotel room , the next the back of the van , or in a tent or it may never be anything other than the walls of the address on ones drivers license. it is my belief that any gun stored loaded should have the trigger covered a holster should do this well.


I did not fight through a war , but I base my opinion on raccoon i have shot on the farm with bird shot from a 20 ga and they did not do what i wanted them to do at 5 yards , it would knock the **** off it's feet but it would get right back up and walk after 3 shots I got to the slug and finished it I could see i was hitting it with all 3 shots of bird shot
at that farm there were two guns in the barn a 22 and a 20 ga , i grabbed the 20ga thinking it would be the better choice , the **** had been in the corn crib and shot him right outside 

now i trap and shoot **** all the time with a 22 it has the penetration to work but shot placement is crucial to a quick stop if you don't put it in the right place they fight the trap for several minutes before they expire , i like to make it as quick and humane as possible.

if it isn't enough for a racoons to be put down quickly why would i want to trust it on an animal 10 times heavier and bigger with the potential for thick clothing

yes over penetration can be a concern you should do your best to have a plan and get to family , or have them stay low if there is a problem , only you know your house and can assess that risk just as only you know what your definition of home is and how it might change from day to day.


----------



## Dutchofsc (Feb 23, 2014)

A hi point in hand is better than a kimber on lay away! Get comfortable and confident in any weapon you plan on using for self defense. Put a few hundred rounds through it and shoot it on a regular basis to maintain proficiency. 


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Had a carbine and still have a pistol. Both are great. I used hydrashoks in the carbine and it shot fantastic. Buddy of mine talked me out of it as I was trying to shrink the herd - dumb decision.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the 9mm carbine..ugly and heavy but goes bang every time I pull the trigger.I believe it'll kill an intruder as well as a Kimber or Colt without the cost of the name.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I bought the 9mm carbine (older one before they started putting rails on em) after a friend brought his out to shoot one day. Ugly it may be but it shoots straight and I never had a problem with it. You can get a 15 round magazine for the 995. 

I can't speak to the handguns.

Mike


----------



## Bondo (Apr 12, 2014)

I know of 4 people that have them and have never seen or heard of any issues. 3 are 9mm and 1 is a 45. They are blocky and ugly kind of remind me of a Glock. Excuse me while I dive out of the way. LOL


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I would say buy the best you can afford to buy and practice with.

The adage that you get what you pay for usually rings true. But, even the best can fail. Or, even I can fail the best?

I've only had very limited experience with one highpoint. A friend of a friend wanted to come shoot when we were practicing. He had a new highpoint 9mm. Accuracy was tolerable for me from my limited experience, but 3 jams shooting 2 clips wasn't? Gun wasn't dirty, and was lubed well enough. Might smooth out with more shooting?

High dollar semi autos can do the same though? And I've had one lower end revolver lock up on me that wasn't due to ammo. I tend to shoot revolvers better, and like them.

I've got a LC9 that will run as dirty as can be, it's spent 3 days pipelining in a covered holster (sneaky pete) with high winds crawling in and out of trenches in a fine sandy ground, goes bang when it's supposed to. Accuracy isn't great but good for it's intended purpose, or maybe just as good as me?

In honesty I don't shoot great with any, but some are much better than others!


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

We bought a Hi-point carbine for Dear Wife, several years ago. She had trouble locking it back to hold it open . So we sold it to one of my son-in-laws. He liked it.

Meanwhile, a bit later I tried a little bit of Cowboy Action shooting for awhile. And I acquired a couple Marlin & Winchester Lever action carbines, one in .357 Mag. and two, in .45 Colt.
Now, those are shooters. Great, for getting rid of Varmints too. And they match my handgun calibers. I Don't think I'd ever sell them. And Dear Wife loves them.


----------



## wood1963 (Apr 24, 2014)

rkintn said:


> Anyone here own one? Any experience with them? I've done some research and, quite frankly, for the price, I think it would be worth having one.


I have owned several guns over the years. I had a really nice stainless ruger 45 military commentorative edition stolen out of my pickup in my yard. Needless to say it broke my heart! (And my wallet)! Anyways, I wanted to replace it and started googling about handguns. I read about highpoint and went to a shop an hour from my home. I was kind of suprised when I picked it up as it's a lot heavier than I expected. But out the door price for the 9mm was 200.00 with the holster. I told the guy I would take two, and gave the 2nd one to my son for his birthday. Since then I've shot it several times, and after sighting it in, it's dead on for accuracy. The main reason I decided on it was price of course, but the reviews about it also won me over. The warranty, made in USA, all helped. I conceal carry fairly often, and if I drop this gun or scratch it I'm not nearly as concerned as with a 1500.00 collectors gun, not to mention if lost or stolen. Honestly, I don't have a single bad thing to say about it. Good luck.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have two a 9 and 40 SW, net cost was $330.00 for both including an extra magazine for each. 

Yes, they are big, ugly and heavy. But, they shoot as straight as I can hold on a target and they go bang EVERY time I pull the trigger, never any sort of a problem. 

I keep 1 in the truck and 1 in the car all the time, if one gets nicked or dinged a bit, no big deal. I'm very satisfied with mine.


----------



## LoneOak (Jun 4, 2007)

In my circle of gun friends they are considered TRASH. Only purchase as a last resort if you don't have or can't get anything else.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

You associate with gun snobs with no sense of value and too much money to spend on guns!


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have had a few of them. They are good for the price. Of course there are better options but not in that price range. They are heavy, ugly, don't hold much ammo for the weight, and break down into a lot pieces for cleaning. But they are reliable, fairly accurate, and the lifetime guarantee are beyond reproach.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is a review of it. You will probably not find a better review of it than what this guy gives.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkq7WdB-0LA[/ame]


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I will say that if you can come up with about $300 you can buy a Canik TP9. Great pistol not just for the money. It is simply a great pistol that would compete with any Glock or Walter.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't think they are big or heavy. I like both of mine. I have a 9 and a 40. They fit like a glove in my hand.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmm, My experianse is large clumsey and not very reliable from the ones I've see, and yes I will cop to the snob thing as it has to go bang every time. Part of why I prefer revolvers and 1911a1's there are a lot of differant guns out there the biggest problem is ammo and or getting started reloading either is expensive.
My recomendation would be go with a 9mm rather than a 380 cheaper more availible ammo its easy to pick up fired cases at ranges (I detest it for protection but still pick up a hundred or more cases every time I go to my outdoor range) (9mm with the greatly improved preformance and bullet construction is getting up to a minimum level for self protection (in my not so humble opinion) but 40 s&w is about 4 times a better cartridge and almost as easy to find both ammo and scrounged cases. and only a tiny bit more expensive to reload.
I'm a snob and would buy a 38 spl revolver before a 9mm (besides all of the above I have many thousand cases) . 
I use a 41 mag revolver or 45acp pocket guns for self defense most of the time myself. but then I'm a snob  with 40 plus years experiance (and gun and ammo collection to match) .
So my experiance is that Hi point are unreliable but then I've never owned them. I just meet people with problems on the range. So take your pick, and gain knowledge. Knowledge and it may be they are mostly good and cheap. But then you need to figure out if you have a good one or not. Shoot, got to the range or where ever and shoot it a lot no mater what you buy and whatever you buy be so confident looking when you have to pull it they belive right down in there bones that your capable and willing to a round in each eye at will. (and if you belive it so will they)
I'm with the guys above that a short barreled scatter gun is a better home defense tool than a handgun. My educated opinion is that #4 buck is the best home defense load. but the one up the tube is always a 6shot bird round and its the one that gets jacked out on the floor if I actually see a problem. Most of the time theres a giggle and a thrashing as the kids scramble away. and my heart stops pounding after awhile. Yea most of the time its been kids, if the alkida cowards ever show up. no mater what they will know that that old guy was a right pain in the a--.
Dutch


----------



## DirtyHowi (May 30, 2014)

LoneOak said:


> In my circle of gun friends they are considered TRASH. Only purchase as a last resort if you don't have or can't get anything else.


one mans trash...

I own or have every make under the sun, and still have and fire the highpoint i bought 25 years ago when i had no money and wanted a 9mm.

hole in an intruder is a hole in an intruder whether from my hipoint or from my SA1911 (which was considerably more expensive).

hell people think mossburg shotguns are trash, i can knock clays out of the sky with a 98 avg at the range. some of the guys i shoot with have fancy benelli trap guns with all the whistles and rarely go above 92.

and i can run my mossburg through the mud darn near and it will still go bang when i need it to.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Doug Hodges said:


> I don't think they are big or heavy. I like both of mine. I have a 9 and a 40. They fit like a glove in my hand.


I don't necessarily think they are all that big and heavy either. But they are big and heavy for the small amount of rounds they hold. For that kind of weight I would like for them to hold more rounds is all.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

warcloud3-1 said:


> Junk, junk, junk........if you're looking for something for home defense, I would suggest a shotgun with small game load.


I hope they are not wearing a winter jacket!! As the other poster mentioned ive seen VERY poor performance on groundhog/opssum sized animals with 12ga birdshot loads. Would be very painful to a human but will not penetrate deep enough to stop a determined assailant. A nice buckshot load that patterns well out of you shotgun of choice is a fine choice

As far as the highpoint question for the same price id get one of these 
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411545791
I have several and they are a dead reliable gun. 

Or i would try to go a little higher $ and get something like this http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/.../411554502/Used++Smith+&+Wesson+5903+9mm+15+1


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Had a 40 cal for about 9 years and shot it one time. Shot a possum that was playing dead. He has the dead part down pretty good now.

It was heavy, bulky, it shot when I pulled the trigger and made a good paper weight in a hurricane.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Cracking me up. Dollars to donuts that people who say they are trash have never owned one. They may not be your style, but they are far from trash. They are big, heavy, and ugly to some, and not well suited for CC, but they go bang every time, every single one that this family has owned, and still owns. Cheap and reliable, gotta love that rare combination. I'd rather spend the money on reloading supplies.

Best part of the .45's? 1911 mags are cheap, and it only takes a couple minutes to modify it for the Hi-Point.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I've seen some user comments, they weren't terribly complimentary overall, but the guns generally worked OK (OK, not wonderful, the magazines aren't very well built). One guy had one at his work (state crime lab I think) and shot it to 500 rds. The barrel was completely shot out, most of the rifling was gone. I don't know if that's typical, but its a bit disconcerting that it would happen to any of them. Another guy did a test and I believe ended it early*. I don't recall his target number of rounds, but I think he had magazine problems with a couple different mags.

The slides are zinc alloy, typically called pot metal. There are pictures of broken ones online.

I'm not trying to say they are junk, just add some perspective. I'm pretty sure I don't want one in any event. If that's all your budget allows, shoot it enough to get familiar with it, and be sure it works well. It should work when you need it. A cheap gun is worlds better than no gun.

*Edit: My mistake, he made it through the test (I may have been thinking of another one?). This is the result.

http://www.gunnuts.net/2012/10/11/the-hi-point-challenge-completed/

The carbines generally seem to work ok and shoot fairly well. The biggest complaint about them that I've heard is their um,...low curb appeal (polite way to say ugly).


----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)

In my circle of friends...great bobcat rifle in 9mm when running dogs, great defense gun with extra clips...it would take a deer.

Seen deer drop from a .17 to the head, .410 slug....I prefer .308, son prefers the 30-30, both own or owned an AR.

My Colt 45 is good in the light, red dot shoots dead on...darkness is better with my scoped .06 or .308 Rem Mohawk.

I'd buy that new Tactical 9mm rifle...

btw I have many guns and shoot a bit, vet and could buy something expensive but why?


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

but then again deer hunting in Michigan with rimfires is illegal so it may be something you want to keep under your hat :cowboy:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

HuskyBoris said:


> but then again deer hunting in Michigan with rimfires is illegal so it may be something you want to keep under your hat :cowboy:



I would go with it was a 17 cal center fire if anyone asked they do exist , one is a 223 case necked down to .17 cal

204 ruger would also work on deed , however nither are legal in wis we have to have a 22cal or larger center fire 

not that I think many wardens would stop you for a 204 ruger


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

We went from a inquiry about a defensive handgun to what's appropriate for bobcats and deer.

Get what you can afford, Rhonda. And get what you can afford to practice with and gain confidence in.

HP wouldn't be my choice, but I am not you! Firearms are a very tradable commodity if you are unsatisfied with what you have.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ok back to reasonably priced carry guns , I just picked up an RIA M200 they also make it as a M206 snubby the out the door price was 252.62 a little more than some high points but a better package for daily carry as it is basically a modernized cold detective special


----------

